# Tina went thru the Bridge/non gsd



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Today afternoon our beloved Tina went thru the Rainbow Bridge,
She spent her whole life with us in love, to her last moment.
She left one of her leg for cancer last year, but in three legs she was happy and quick. She was our Little Black Dog, she was the sitter of our gsd-s, she loved by everybody and she loved all of us. She was twelve, but "young" to last week.

The sickness was quick and awful. Yesterday we got a new hope, but the miracle was short, after dinner she slept forever. 

Rest in peace


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Thank You. She so missed! On tuesday we give back her ashes, she has a place between her beloved Betty and Duncan's urn in our bedroom.


----------



## yuricamp (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried to watch the video but it was too sad for me. I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your sweet girl.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

yuricamp
The music is the Jungle Book soundtrack, it's only in hungarian language. Goodbye of Balu.


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

yuricamp
The music is the Jungle Book soundtrack, it's only in Hungarian language. Goodbye of Balu.
Thanks


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Kris10 said:


> I am so sorry you lost your sweet girl.


Thank You Kristen

She is in the Heaven now.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. From the looks of the video she was well loved by all.


----------



## n2gsds (Apr 16, 2011)

:rip: Sweet Tina! I am so sorry for your loss. How wonderful that she watched over your GSDs. Twelve years with a wonderful family, what more could a dog ask for! I am glad she was a puppy until the end. Thank you for sharing the video. Beautiful dogs!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved Tina, she was a beautiful girl and a very important part of your family from the looks of your video. It is so sad to lose one that we love so much and the only thing that can make the passing easier is knowing that she is now running free and whole again and that she will be waiting for you someday at the Rainbow Bridge.

My heart breaks for you and your loss, what a wonderful tribute your video was to your girl. God Bless and run free sweet Tina, run free. :rip:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a sweet beautiful girl! She was obviously a big part of so many lives. I'm so sorry you lost her- such a wonderful video, I feel as though I know her


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a dear girl, and so very unique. your video tribute is wonderful, your love for her (and your whole pack actually), is so evident.

rest in peace sweet tina. bless your heart. 

they are all so special.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Szegeny Tincsi.
Nagyon szep volt.
:rip:


----------



## Duncan (Apr 20, 2002)

Thanks all of You, and special thanks to Jax's Mom for the message in my language :angel:


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

What a beautiful dog, your Tina was. And that is a wonderful video tribute. It looks like she was so much fun. I am so very sorry she has passed. Rest in peace Tina.


----------

